# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Austrlian import

## boz

Yes hi,

I have been considering importing 2 Decca 250, 2 D-bolic, 2 Tren -Fina 75 to bulk up. My problem is

I live in AUSTRALIA i am very hesitant is this a wise move, i have been reading a lots of threads between just letters on seizure and on some occasion's raid's on there house. I already have a criminal record and i still have my parole to serve is this a wise move considering how much this company has said to me it is undetectable i have nothing to worry about? 

PLEASE HELP any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I am very pessimistic about it all.

----------


## PT

nobody can make that decision but you bro

----------


## CheddaNips

normally i would say yes but witht that parole and criminal record it might pu you in a worse situation than you started in. Thats your call.

----------


## BIGJOL

depends if you wanna take the risk man.

----------


## boz

have u personally done it Jol and succeeded with an imnport?
And if so was it as much as i've mentioned?

----------


## studdedout

i think u should avoid do that... dont make ur situation worst..stay local man. or get someone else who is willing n can afford to risk it

----------


## BIGJOL

not that sorta stuff dude..im bout to import clomid and the nolvadex of arr-r, id try and get your stuff local man befor importing that sorta shit...but hey where theres a will theres a way :P

----------


## boz

Jol man it says "Sorry! That user has specified that they do not wish to receive emails. If you still wish to send an email to this user, please contact the administrator and they may be able to help." I cannot reply to u, but yeah if u can help greatly appreciated.

----------


## t-gunz

hey brother not it oz i wouldn't try it. have you source it from in oz. it's easier to get it sent around australia cause you do not have to pass our customs

----------


## boz

I will keep that in mind thanks. Yeah i ordered it but i have now canceled and getting my refund, i was way to pessimistic about it epically with my legal status atm.

----------


## SmittyTheOX

Im here in Aus man, for a small amount you might just get a seizure letter but realise that we have the best customs in the world. Youve prolly got a better chance at winning the lotto then getting your order.

----------


## BJJ

> nobody can make that decision but you bro


Agree.

----------


## Aussiebb

Dont risk it.

Im pretty sure it wont get in, unless the overseas guy puts it in a different packaging and labels it something else

----------


## ranging1

hey mate, im from oz, had mates try order shit into australia (steroids ) always gets seized, dont know anyone whos actually gotten it through

best u find someone in aus whos selling it

----------


## BJJ

Don't you know anyone who has to come to Australia and can let in the staff for you?
Or, don't you know anyone who can receive the aas on your behalf?

----------


## BJJ

For every problem THERE MUST BE a solution as well.
Otherwise, there won't be any problem!

----------


## Adreja

Ive read about poring what ever you are trying to get through into a half empty conditioner bottle and then filtering it so it comes out clean. Is it possible and safe to use once filtered?

----------

